# Hatch Peppers



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 8, 2020)

They did not roast peppers enough.  Putting them into 500 degree oven to finish.  Still have more after these.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 8, 2020)

Nice what you gonna do with them?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2020)

Yea like Jake said, looking forward to seeing what you come up with!
al


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 8, 2020)

Ya, me three! I'm curious also

Ryan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 8, 2020)

Man I never buy them roasted again.  After going back and heating again they where real hard to work with.  Normally I roast my own and real easy to peel.  A friend wanted to split 25 lbs roasted.    Live and learn.  I am making chicken  spaghetti with  spaghetti squash for noodles today, low carb and going to throw some chili's in there.  Want to try 

 SmokinAl
 SAUSAGE BRISKET MEATLOAF with some green chili.


----------

